# What Are Your Favorite Disney Movies?



## BAYLOR (Jul 23, 2018)

Which are your favorite and why ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 5, 2018)

*20,000 Leagues Under the Sea *1955     Staring Kirk Douglas , James Mason and Peter Lorrie .  Even today this still holds up well.   Its a first rate cinema classic.


----------



## nixie (Aug 5, 2018)

I struggle to pick a favourite between the following
101 Dalmatians, Lady and the Tramp ( I love dogs) Jungle Book ( who cannot  adore Baloo) Aladdin ( Robin Williams as the amazing genie) and there is Mary Poppins.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 6, 2018)

I’ve never been a big Disney fan. Wall-E was exceptional. 

As a child of the seventies, I’d have to go with Pete’s Dragon.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 6, 2018)

Homeward Bound, The Lion King, Toy Story, Pirates of the Caribbean, The Incredibles, Enchanted, the Narnia films which contain Ben Barnes...


----------



## Harpo (Aug 6, 2018)

Fantasia, Bedknobs & Broomsticks, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Cool Runnings, and Toy Story.


----------



## picklematrix (Aug 9, 2018)

Im leaning towards Up. Can watch that over and over.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Which are your favorite and why ?



Fantasia and  Pinocchio are Disney's most original .
Disney's Alice in Wonderland is a bit unexpected , it has more Lewis Carroll than critics'  response warranted.  Not sure being a musical helped. At least as adaptation is was less Disney-fied than most all other feature length animations by Disney in years to come.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 11, 2018)

*The Black Hole *and* Tron.* Both films were outside the normal Disney formula and if the general viewing public had been smart enough to recognise how good they really were, the Disney might have done a better job with Star Wars.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 11, 2018)

*The Island At The Top of the World  *a terrific  adventure film based on the novel *The Lost Ones* by Ian Cameron.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 11, 2018)

The original* Pete's Dragon* followed the next year by* The Cat from Outer Space.*


----------



## AlexH (Aug 16, 2018)

Isn't every film Disney these days? 

As a child, I loved The Love Bug, The Sword in the Stone and Toy Story. *Toy Story* is my favourite Disney film as an adult, so that gets my vote (though I do see it as Pixar).


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 3, 2018)

*John Carter of Mars *


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 3, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> John Carter of Mars



Wasn't as bad as the press it got.  I think it's a very difficult book to bring to screen.  The huge budget and some delays had a bad press avalanche rolling before it came out.  I believe the movie would have been better off with a smaller budget.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 3, 2018)

I think the film would have been better off with a different company.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 3, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I think the film would have been better off with a different company.



Indeed.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 8, 2018)

Show White and Pinocchio for me


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2018)

AlexH said:


> Isn't every film Disney these days?
> 
> As a child, I loved The Love Bug, The Sword in the Stone and Toy Story. *Toy Story* is my favourite Disney film as an adult, so that gets my vote (though I do see it as Pixar).



They now own Fox studios 

I saw the original *Love Bug*  in the Drive in Theater .  It was a funny film Ive never bothered with any of the sequels or the remake with Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Fantasia and  Pinocchio are Disney's most original .
> Disney's Alice in Wonderland is a bit unexpected , it has more Lewis Carroll than critics'  response warranted.  Not sure being a musical helped. At least as adaptation is was less Disney-fied than most all other feature length animations by Disney in years to come.



Ive seen *Snow White* and * Pinocchio*  ,  both spectacular . Ive seen part of *Fantasia* over the years and based the segments ive seen It too rates very high om my list of  Disney films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2018)

Mouse said:


> Homeward Bound, The Lion King, Toy Story, Pirates of the Caribbean, The Incredibles, Enchanted, the Narnia films which contain Ben Barnes...



All great films. 

*Escape to Witch Mountain
   No Deposit No Return
   Unidentified Flying Oddball *


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 11, 2018)

*Escape to Witch Mountain* (the 1975 version) was one of my favorites as a kid. I haven't seen it in years though so I don't know how it holds up.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2018)

awesomesauce said:


> *Escape to Witch Mountain* (the 1975 version) was one of my favorites as a kid. I haven't seen it in years though so I don't know how it holds up.



Ive  seen recently, it's a bit dated. But still entertaining.  The 1978 sequel *Return From Witch Mountain *is pretty forgettable.

  I would recommend  the reboot *Race to Witch Mountain *  2009 .  In its own right , it's a pretty good science fction film .  It also has Dwayne the Rock Johnson in it .


----------



## Vince W (Sep 12, 2018)

The first Disney film I ever saw was *Bambi*. My mother took me to the cinema to see it. I'll leave it to your imagination to guess what happened and when. I've never seen the end.

When I go over the list of films Disney has released over the years the one I enjoyed include:
*20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
The Jungle Book
Robin Hood
The Apple Dumpling Gang
Dragonslayer*


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh I forgot all about *Dragonslayer .  *That was a wonderful film and the pre CGI Dragon effect still look marvelous. It also one Sir Ralph Richardson last films.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 12, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They now own Fox studios
> 
> I saw the original *Love Bug*  in the Drive in Theater .  It was a funny film Ive never bothered with any of the sequels or the remake with Lindsey Lohan.


I loved the Lindsey Lohan remake - it was nostalgic and lots of fun. I saw it at the cinema at the end of its run and had the whole screen to myself.


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 12, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> I saw the original *Love Bug*  in the Drive in Theater .  It was a funny film Ive never bothered with any of the sequels or the remake with Lindsey Lohan.





AlexH said:


> I loved the Lindsey Lohan remake - it was nostalgic and lots of fun. I saw it at the cinema at the end of its run and had the whole screen to myself.



I had no idea there was a *Love Bug* remake! I _loved_ the Herbie movies when I was a kid. (Also Dukes of Hazard and Knight Rider, for the General Lee and Kit, respectively. I was a very odd little girl.) *Herbie Goes Bananas* was my favorite.

I recently caught the *Parent Trap* remake with Lindsey Lohan. It wasn't bad, but my nostalgia prefers the 1961 version with Hayley Mills.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 12, 2018)

awesomesauce said:


> I had no idea there was a *Love Bug* remake! I _loved_ the Herbie movies when I was a kid. (Also Dukes of Hazard and Knight Rider, for the General Lee and Kit, respectively. I was a very odd little girl.) *Herbie Goes Bananas* was my favorite.
> 
> I recently caught the *Parent Trap* remake with Lindsey Lohan. It wasn't bad, but my nostalgia prefers the 1961 version with Hayley Mills.


Herbie Goes Bananas was the only Herbie film I didn't like, for some reason. I don't think I've seen it in my adult life. There was a Herbie remake in the 90s too, but I can't remember much about it, apart from Jim Douglas' appearance, played by the original actor.

I haven't seen either Parent Trap, but also loved Knight Rider when I was a kid.


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 12, 2018)

Harpo said:


> Fantasia, Bedknobs & Broomsticks, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Cool Runnings, and Toy Story.


*Bedknobs and Broomsticks*! These movies all remind me of visiting my grandmother.  She laid in quite a Disney collection to occupy the grandkids. (Angela Lansbury also reminds me of my grandmother.)

And there's *The Absent Minded Professor* with his flying Model T! Disney made some pretty good movies, back in the day.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2018)

awesomesauce said:


> I had no idea there was a *Love Bug* remake! I _loved_ the Herbie movies when I was a kid. (Also Dukes of Hazard and Knight Rider, for the General Lee and Kit, respectively. I was a very odd little girl.) *Herbie Goes Bananas* was my favorite.
> 
> I recently caught the *Parent Trap* remake with Lindsey Lohan. It wasn't bad, but my nostalgia prefers the 1961 version with Hayley Mills.




Never like the Lohan Remake of *The* *Parent Trap*. I prefer the original.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2018)

awesomesauce said:


> *Bedknobs and Broomsticks*! These movies all remind me of visiting my grandmother.  She laid in quite a Disney collection to occupy the grandkids. (Angela Lansbury also reminds me of my grandmother.)
> 
> And there's *The Absent Minded Professor* with his flying Model T! Disney made some pretty good movies, back in the day.



Ive never seen *Bedknobs and Broomsticks    *But Ive seen* The Absent Minded Professor*  several times and I prefer the original  over the remake,


----------



## Vince W (Sep 12, 2018)

I remember *The Absent Minded Professor*. Robin Williams had nothing on Fred MacMurry.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I remember *The Absent Minded Professor*. Robin Williams had nothing on Fred MacMurry.



The sequel lacked the magic and the fun of the original.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> The sequel lacked the magic and the fun of the original.


There was a sequel?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2018)

Vince W said:


> There was a sequel?



Correction , The orignal film with Fred MacMurry


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2018)

*Follow Me Boys  *1966 staring Fred MacMurry .  A terrific film .


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 13, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Never like the Lohan Remake of *The* *Parent Trap*. I prefer the original.



I think maybe movies with Lohan haven't aged well partly because Lohan hasn't aged well.  Also, when Disney remakes Disney, the end result seems cynical. It trades charm for slick repackaging.


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 13, 2018)

Vince W said:


> There was a sequel?


Yes: *Son of Flubber*. Also with Fred MacMurry. (1963)


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Correction , The orignal film with Fred MacMurry


Oh. I see.


awesomesauce said:


> Yes: *Son of Flubber*. Also with Fred MacMurry. (1963)


Wow. Good to know. Cheers.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Oh. I see.
> 
> Wow. Good to know. Cheers.



Ive seen Son of Flubber . For a sequel , its pretty good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

*The Worlds Greatest Athlete*  1973  John Amosr, Tim Conways and Jan Micjhael Vincent and Roscoe lee Brown .


----------



## Vince W (Sep 15, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Worlds Greatest Athlete*  1973  John Amosr, Tim Conways and Jan Micjhael Vincent and Roscoe lee Brown .


I probably saw this at some point, but don't remember much about it. However, with Tim Conway and Roscoe Lee Brown involved, it was probably pretty good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 15, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I probably saw this at some point, but don't remember much about it. However, with Tim Conway and Roscoe Lee Brown involved, it was probably pretty good.



Its a fun silly film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

Vince W said:


> *The Black Hole *and* Tron.* Both films were outside the normal Disney formula and if the general viewing public had been smart enough to recognise how good they really were, the Disney might have done a better job with Star Wars.



* The Black Hole *is terrific .  They are supposedly doing a  remake of it .

*Trom *and its computer animation and virtual reality  was groundbreaking ,   Tron 2  is even better film and even though we didn't;t get a sequel , the door is not closed on that one just yet


----------



## Ian (Feb 4, 2019)

For me, it has to be *Blackbeard's ghost*. I recently saw it again on TV which is always a dodgy idea when it's something you loved as a kid, but I still laughed like a drain. Peter Ustinov makes Johnny Depp seem almost restrained.


----------



## Stenevor (Feb 4, 2019)

Ian said:


> For me, it has to be *Blackbeard's ghost*. I recently saw it again on TV which is always a dodgy idea when it's something you loved as a kid, but I still laughed like a drain. Peter Ustinov makes Johnny Depp seem almost restrained.



My mum took me and my brothers to see this on a double bill with Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger at the ABC in York. Loved both but we had to leave before the end of Blackbeard's Ghost, it was years before I got to see the ending.


----------



## Boaz (Feb 5, 2019)

I'll just stick to my favorites, not just movies I like...

When I was very young, the only way to see a movie was at the theatre or on television.  I did not know that _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ was made before I was born, I only knew it was excellent.  Just whistle while you work. I saw _Dumbo, Old Yeller,_ _Song of the South, One Hundred and One Dalmatians Winnie the Pooh and the Honey Tree, Winnie the Pooh and the Blustery Day, Winnie the Pooh and Tigger Too, _and_ Zorro, the Avenger._ at the drive-in.  I watched _Pinocchio, Peter Pan, Bambi, The Legend of Lobo, Fantasia, The Sword in the Stone, Tonka, The Incredible Journey, Mary Poppins, The World's Greatest Athlete_, and _Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier_ in the theatre.  And as an adult, I thought _Beauty and the Beast_ and _Aladdin_ were fantastic.

Now, as much as I like Tigger (check my avatar), Br'er Rabbit, Zorro, Lobo, and Davy Crockett along with Julie Andrews, Kurt Russell, and Dean Jones... my favorite Disney movie is *The Jungle Book*.  I love the music.  The Sherman Brothers greatest song writing might have been for Mary Poppins but they great on this one as well. I love the voices. Phil Harris as Baloo... is there another American voice as incredible?  Well, maybe James Earl Jones. George Sanders as Shere Khan... vengeful and implacable.  Sebastian Cabot as Bagheera.  Sterling Holloway as Kaa. Louis Prima as King Louie... totally awesome.  I identify with the themes of friendship and fidelity as children grow up.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2019)

Ian said:


> For me, it has to be *Blackbeard's ghost*. I recently saw it again on TV which is always a dodgy idea when it's something you loved as a kid, but I still laughed like a drain. Peter Ustinov makes Johnny Depp seem almost restrained.



I love that film  and Peter Ustinov was terrific in the role of Blackbeard. !


----------



## picklematrix (Feb 9, 2019)

The Black Cauldron was a big inspiration to me as a kid. Sure it has its flaws, due to troubled production, but it was still one of the first quintessential fantasies I saw. I went on to read the Chronicles of Prydain, by Lloyd Alexander, and the mabinogion, both of which I consider a little underrated.

Its just a shame that the final cut if the film was compromised by creative friction. The overall story behind it is interesting, and provides a lot of insight into the history of Disney, and done of the behind-the-scenes aspects of the industry.


----------



## Al Jackson (Feb 24, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Which are your favorite and why ?


I am a fan of Disney's first live action movie *Treasure Island* , 1950. Made in England it was a quality movie and faithful to the Stevenson story. At the time Robert Newton was a respected English film actor , came from the classical Shakespearian stage world (which produced so many fine actors). Alas he seems remembered for chewing the scenery as Long John Silver. However there are quite moments in that movie when Newton really shows his chops. It has a fine cast and is a well made film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 9, 2019)

*The Sword in the Stone*


----------



## Vince W (Aug 12, 2019)

*Tomorrowland*. This didn't do well, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Arkenstone (Sep 16, 2019)

It would be nice to watch a lot of those obscure films that were mentioned. I've heard of a few of these movies, but I never set the time aside for them.

If I had to pick a favorite, it might have to be* Beauty & The Beast*.

Then again, *The Nightmare Before Christmas*, and possibly *Robin Hood *are close runner-ups. Still, that's due to the limit of films I've seen.

If I could rip *The Sorcerer's Apprentice* out of Fantasia and turn it into a 120min movie, I would.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2020)

Vince W said:


> The first Disney film I ever saw was *Bambi*. My mother took me to the cinema to see it. I'll leave it to your imagination to guess what happened and when. I've never seen the end.
> 
> When I go over the list of films Disney has released over the years the one I enjoyed include:
> *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
> ...



Great list and I completely forgot about *Dragonslayer    *Its a great and dark fantasy film with a very stellar cast inclined Sir Ralph Richardson in one oof hie ver last roles.  Even I the age of CGI that dragon still impress !


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 28, 2020)

It must be about 25 years since I saw Dragonslayer, loved it! And I remember my Dad being very reluctant to tape it for us as he said "but it's crap!" Have you seen it then Dad?


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 28, 2020)

A very problematic film by today's standards but *Dumbo* [1941]
And *Bambi* [1942] I *NEVER* cry while watching this film! *NEVER!*


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> It must be about 25 years since I saw Dragonslayer, loved it! And I remember my Dad being very reluctant to tape it for us as he said "but it's crap!" Have you seen it then Dad?



It didn't follow the formula of the hero rescuing  the Princess. In so many ways,  It's a very dark film.


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 28, 2020)

Mary Poppins is Disney, isn't it? If so, *Mary Poppins*.

I enjoyed *Enchanted* quite a lot, too.


----------



## The Big Peat (Aug 28, 2020)

Not what most people think of when they think Disney, but *Miracle.*


----------



## Joshua Jones (Aug 28, 2020)

So I have a weird relationship with Disney... growing up, I saw Aladdin and Lion King in theaters, and saw maybe 2-3 others altogether, but that was it. Now, I have two daughters, and have watched Every. Single. Princess. Movie. Ever made. Repeatedly. To the point where I can do the Oaken voice from _Frozen _and tell by background music alone what scene they're in. 

So, my spectrum for Disney movies is halfway enjoyable - KILL THE BEAST. And, if anyone is interested, I also sometimes do Disney satire. 

But to the actual question... 

_Up, Wall-E, Tangled, _and _Hunchback of Notre Dame_ are my favorites to actually watch. _Up _for it's exceedingly realistic depiction of grief and mentoring, _Wall-E_ for it's take down of modern indulgence and sheer artistic value, _Tangled_ for its hauntingly realistic depiction of abusive relationships, especially mother-daughter ones, and brilliant dialog (deadpan, to a bunny, "Stay calm, it can probably smell fear.", "Take a deep breath through the nose. What are you getting? Cause to me, it's one part man smell, and the other part _really _bad man smell. Overall, it just feels like the color brown. Your thoughts?", "Is that blood in your mustache? Blondie, look at all the blood in his mustache! Good sir, that's alot of blood!), and _Hunchback _for being the single darkest Disney movie in the canon and having an amazing soundtrack. 

For my girls to watch, I like the above (except maybe _Hunchback... _genocide is a little much for a 7 year old), _Brave, Lion King, Moana, _and to an extent _Mulan._ _They_ like _Frozen _and its sequel, _Little Mermaid_, _Aladdin _(my nostalgia vice...), _Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Princess and the Frog, Beauty and the Beast... _we have debates about the relative artistic value of the films and how the themes are much deeper in other movies... and then we watch _Frozen_.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 28, 2020)

The original Pixar films are always a win. I sense a lot of Pixar in _Tangled_.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> Mary Poppins is Disney, isn't it? If so, *Mary Poppins*.
> 
> I enjoyed *Enchanted* quite a lot, too.



Both terrific films .

*Enchanted* in particular was a lot fun and a terrific send up of the whole fairytale genre.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 31, 2020)

Not quite Disney, but related to Mary Poppins. Saving Mr. Banks is an excellent movie.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Aug 31, 2020)

Far too many to name them all, but my top favorite Disney films would have to be *Sword in the Stone*, *Robin Hood*, *Beauty and the Beast*, *Apple Dumpling Gang* and *Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again*, *Pirates of the Caribbean* (1st, 4th, and 5th films), and *Enchanted*.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 4, 2020)

*No Deposit No Return    *Pretty much a forgotten movie .  Hilariously  funny .


----------



## Timebender (Sep 24, 2020)

_The Hunchback of Notre Dame_. Yes, yes, it's not faithful to the book at all, but if you erase the idea that it's based off a great work of literature from your mind, and come to it as a movie and a movie alone, it's really amazing. The soundtrack completely blows you away with its phenomenal epic-ness, the art is jaw-dropping, the characters are fleshed out and diverse, and the villain is scary, complex, awesome, loathsome, completely monstrous and completely human.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2020)

Timebender said:


> _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_. Yes, yes, it's not faithful to the book at all, but if you erase the idea that it's based off a great work of literature from your mind, and come to it as a movie and a movie alone, it's really amazing. The soundtrack completely blows you away with its phenomenal epic-ness, the art is jaw-dropping, the characters are fleshed out and diverse, and the villain is scary, complex, awesome, loathsome, completely monstrous and completely human.



I think Victor Hugo would have actually liked  this interpretation of Hunchback, especially the ending.


----------



## Timebender (Sep 25, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> I think Victor Hugo would have actually liked  this interpretation of Hunchback, especially the ending.


Lol I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. I think you are, but you might not be, especially since Hugo himself wrote play versions of the novel that had happier endings. Joke's on me, I suppose.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2020)

Timebender said:


> Lol I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. I think you are, but you might not be, especially since Hugo himself wrote play versions of the novel that had happier endings. Joke's on me, I suppose.



Oh no , I wasn't  being sarcastic . I had no idea that Hugo had  Hunchback as a play or the happy ending.

The  Carol Burnett show did a wonderfully funny  spoof comedy  skit of Hunchback.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Sep 26, 2020)

*Frozen *and *Frozen 2. *They are brilliant.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 26, 2020)

Alien - that's a Disney film now


----------



## Joshua Jones (Sep 26, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Alien - that's a Disney film now


See, I feel like this opens up possibilities for better crossovers... Alien vs. Elsa. Alien vs. Cars...


----------



## Vince W (Sep 26, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Alien - that's a Disney film now


I shudder at the thought of the impending Alien musical.


----------



## radcasby (Sep 29, 2020)

Me too. It's still Frozen series as my top rank.


----------



## JJewel (Sep 29, 2020)

*The Nightmare Before Christmas *


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 29, 2020)

Tron and the Black Hole but lately I loved their Star Wars movies.

pH


----------



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2020)

Do you still consider them Disney movies, if they were made and released prior to Disney's acquisition?


----------



## Joshua Jones (Sep 29, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Do you still consider them Disney movies, if they were made and released prior to Disney's acquisition?


I think we're pretty fast and lose regarding rules here... Feel free!


----------



## Timebender (Sep 29, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Oh no , I wasn't  being sarcastic . I had no idea that Hugo had  Hunchback as a play or the happy ending.
> 
> The  Carol Burnett show did a wonderfully funny  spoof comedy  skit of Hunchback.


Ah, sorry, a lot of people just mock the ending of this movie, so I kind of thought you might've been ribbing it. Hope I didn't come across as hostile, ha ha. But yeah, he wrote a play that removed some of the books bleaker elements, to make it appeal to a wide audience, so he could get some more of that money money money.
Oh, really? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2020)

Joshua Jones said:


> See, I feel like this opens up possibilities for better crossovers... Alien vs. Elsa. Alien vs. Cars...



*Alien vs Snow While and the Seven Dwarfs  

Predator vs Mary Popins *

It's too bad that Disney doesn't own Legendary Pictures , then we might get that hoped for reboot of  *Bambi vs Godzilla .*


----------



## AstroZon (Sep 30, 2020)

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea - Kirk Douglas, Peter Lorre, and James Mason.  I've heard that there's a remake in the works.  Meh


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2020)

AstroZon said:


> 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea - Kirk Douglas, Peter Lorre, and James Mason.  I've heard that there's a remake in the works.  Meh



The original film such a great film. Why do remake , what is the point ?


----------



## Vince W (Oct 19, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> The original film such a great film. Why do remake , what is the point ?


Lazy filmmakers have to make a living too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Lazy filmmakers have to make a living too.



The film that we get will not be an improvement on the 1955 film.


----------



## JJewel (Oct 25, 2020)

@AstroZon just reminded me of an old movie, did Disney make the one where the Uboat ends up in a ancient dinosaur filled land with Kirk Douglas in it? Remember it from when I was a kid.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 25, 2020)

JJewel said:


> @AstroZon just reminded me of an old movie, did Disney make the one where the Uboat ends up in a ancient dinosaur filled land with Kirk Douglas in it? Remember it from when I was a kid.



That sounds like *The Land that Time Forgo*t.  1975      Staring Douglas McClure .  The films screenplay was cowritten by Michael Moorcock .  I think was American International that produced the film along with sequel *The People that Time Forgot.*   I  suspect , they also did *At the Earth's Core *with Doug McClure and Peter Cushing .  And Possibly *Warlords from Atlantis *, though Im unsure this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2020)

*The Black Cauldron *


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 19, 2020)

Animated: Fantasia, Treasure Planet, and Porco Rosso
Live-Action: Bridge to Terabithia, Tron, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, and Honey, I Shrunk the Kids


----------



## TomMazanec (Nov 21, 2020)

Monsters Inc.
People of radically different body plans living and working together.


----------

